# Shrimping on the Hood Canal, Wed is our last day...



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

I had posted pics of our boat when DH's DS sold it to us, the 1974 21' Glasply. DH has made some changes, added a swim step w/ladder (aluminum), also built a shelf for the back, built/installed a davit, modified an anchor puller to make it into a shrimp pot puller, and he has added an oil reservoir (he can see the out drive oil level...). 

So far, we have limited out every time, but once (one limit instead of two for us to insure our guests got their limits). Wednesday, we are taking our Pastor, DH's middle DS, his fiance', and their DS, baby Bryson. Should be a great time!

Here are a few pics:


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

We camped out on our boat, spending the night prior to our last Shrimping. Here is dinner (bbq'd the steak & prepared everything on board), then breakfast the next morning, and a view of the water & shrimping limits (80 per bucket). Last is of shrimp cooked on board.


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

A little more about our boat. DH rebuilt the interior floor, replaced everything, then installed marine plywood, coated that with two layers of fiberglass, then a layer of another waterproof finish, then truck bed liner (black non skid surface). After he did all that, he also filled the hull with foam insulation. The railings had been installed years ago, but the hardware wasn't sealed (slow leaks...). DH replaced all the hardware, sealing all of it. He also applied two coats of bottom paint. We keep it moored to a buoy DH put in (over 1,000#s at the bottom to hold it), but only in nice weather. Otherwise we keep it on our property, covered.


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

Looks like meals fit for a king! Might be hard eating over all that water though? Some of us are dryland folk... I'd be nervous if it was over 6" deep


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

littlejoe said:


> Looks like meals fit for a king! Might be hard eating over all that water though? Some of us are dryland folk... I'd be nervous if it was over 6" deep


They were tasty and you can't beat fresh caught Shrimp cooked with Garlic! That scene? There were around 2 foot waves, so the going wasn't real smooth, but our boat is just big enough to make it easily bearable. We were out cooking/eating Shrimp, even shared some with one of our neighbors (was a little tricky handing over the Garlic Shrimp as I had to get on the swim step to reach them). They were worried I'd fall in, but I wasn't. Not only am I an excellent swimmer, but I had dry clothes on board in addition to towels/blankets. We were careful on our positioning, so no risk of falling in and getting hit by a motor... Gotta consider all those things. 

I was a "dryland" gal until I met and married my DH, almost 10 years ago. Also, I wasn't raised eating seafood, but now eat Crab, Shrimp, Clams, Oysters, Lingcod, Halibut, King Salmon, etc...


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Looks great. I am a drylander for sure, no boats for me. I got seasick on Devils lake the only time I was ever on a boat. I have an inner ear problem, I only eat fish and a small amount of crab....James


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

I do fine on the boat unless there are fumes of any kind, then forget it! Since our Glasply had an alcohol stove, we tried it out, but that is an expensive fuel. So, DH brought his camp stove (gasoline...). We had some issues with it and I got seasick as a result. Due to that, DH just bought a propane camp stove. Locally, we can fish for King Salmon and other Salmon varieties, in season. We are only five minutes from the water front, so can dig clams & oysters, in season. We have to travel to another area to go fishing for Halibut, Lingcod, Rockfish, and other varieties (Hood Canal has been closed for those varieties for years now). There are public lakes we can also fish in, using our little dingy.


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

This is off the chart. I have reached sensory overload. Do you know that you have reached the pinacal. Yes, I believe you do. Good work.


----------



## wes917 (Sep 26, 2011)

I am very jealous. I haven't regularly been on a boat since my dad sold his 27' about ten years ago. I only have a little 14' aluminum I want to convert to a bass boat. Tell your husband great job on the build, I helped a buddy do essentially the same to his as you guys did so know how much work it is.


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

Bret, you must like seafood and boats! Thank you  If you were local, you could have gone with us... We told our friends and family just get your license and out we'll go. Most took us up on it, different days. Every single guest got a limit of 80 shrimp, too.

Wes917, sorry it has been so long as you obviously loved boating with your dad! I hope you get your boat converted soon, how fun that will be, too. I'll pass on that compliment, yes, DH put a LOT of time in on our boat. He is planning on building aluminum railings & structural supports for a canvas next. Even though his talented DM offered to sew us one, we may be hiring it done. It depends on how she is doing at the time. 

Shrimping season is now over... But we had a great time this year! Yesterday, everyone got their limit of 80 shrimp each. There were 6 of us, including a 4.5 month old baby, our grandson, on board. Last night, we invited DH's parents over for a nice shrimp dinner! Our preps include shrimp, too, so put up what we could in 5 shrimping days.


----------



## bruce2288 (Jul 10, 2009)

Jeez I am jelous. I Love shrimp, crab and I could eat halibut or ling everyother day. Closest I can catch here are crawdads.


----------

